#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  What are the most popular Network performance monitoring tools?

## Bhavya

Network performance monitoring tools help us to continuously track and monitor our network performance. Almost every year there are lots of new network monitoring tools being launched. In my knowledge, Solarwinds Network Performance Monitor, ManageEngine OpManager and PRTG Network Monitor from Paessler are some of the effective network performance monitoring tools. Can you guys tell me what are the best Network performance monitoring tools?

----------

